# Vol ipad 2



## amandine.hamel (12 Janvier 2012)

Mon ipad 2 a été volé à Nice et localisé dans un petit village entre Nimes et Cavaillon.
Apple a fait le nécessaire pour que le voleur n'utilise pas mes données ni mon compte itunes.
Donc le voleur a du creer un nouveau compte itunes pour utiliser mon ipad2.
Alors j'aurais aimé savoir si Apple est capable de trouver les coordonnées itunes du voleur utilisant mon numéro de série sans passer par géolocalisation ?


----------



## calais (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Techniquement cela doit être possible pour APPLE.
Par contre afin d'obtenir ces renseignements l'enquêteur doit établir une réquisition chez APPLE. Le PB c'est que les réquisition sont envoyées au US, donc la réponse est loin d'être sure.
Si pouvez géolocaliser encore votre Ipad, il est possible de voire avec le service de police pour qu'il récupérer cette info en votre présence. En localisant il est possible d'avoir l'adresse du possesseur actuel de votre Ipad. Et enfin le mieux est de déposer plainte au lieu où est localisé votre Ipad.
Voilà


----------



## Lefenmac (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Merci,
De rien.....

Ce ne sont que des mots mais ça démontre un peu de savoir-vivre


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (24 Janvier 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci,
> De rien.....
> 
> Ce ne sont que des mots mais ça démontre un peu de savoir-vivre



Have a break, have a KitKat


----------

